# Alexander Koltypin research on ancient human history



## Bitbybit (Feb 18, 2021)

Alexander Koltypin claims the ancient ruts and ruins as 12-13 million years old. Made by a humanoid race and culture we know nothing about.
The argument against him seems to be non-existent.
Do you agree?

_View: https://youtu.be/A2DhT_qGhNU_


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 18, 2021)

Bitbybit said:


> Do you agree?


No.


----------



## Bitbybit (Feb 18, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> No.



Whats your take on his theory?


----------



## JWW427 (Feb 19, 2021)

They could be quite ancient. How we will ever determine the exact date I don't know.


----------



## Magnetic (Feb 19, 2021)

Interesting!  These structures should be buried several hundreds or thousands of feet below the surface if the age of millions of years is correct. Reminds me of the age of Titans where they  were said to be hundreds of feet tall but some of the rooms shown were more normal sized, however, this could be due to later much later people who used the old structure for living and adapted them.  The geology of these places is important in placing the age.  I would like to know the details of the dating process.   They are old.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 19, 2021)

Bitbybit said:


> kd-755 said:
> 
> 
> > No.
> ...


It's a theory. As JWW points out there is no way to date rock. or when it was cut r carved out or cast in place.
What have you done to test this theory?
What parts did you agree with or disagree with?
What supporting or contradictory evidence have you found?
How would you differentiate the time the rock was cut to the time it went out of use?
How would it be possible to figure out what the original purpose was?


----------



## Bitbybit (Feb 19, 2021)

about the age... The premise is that the ruts were made when the strata was soft. And the age when this strata hardened to rock is known to geologists afaik.
(In the same way we date dinosour footprints in hard rock)

Also just because some of this phenomena are unearthed (natural or by civilisations) doesnt mean there cant be much more hidden not yet discovered.


----------



## Magnetic (Feb 19, 2021)

Bitbybit said:


> about the age... The premise is that the ruts were made when the strata was soft. And the age when this strata hardened to rock is known to geologists afaik.
> (In the same way we date dinosour footprints in hard rock)
> 
> Also just because some of this phenomena are unearthed (natural or by civilisations) doesnt mean there cant be much more hidden not yet discovered.


What is the name of the strata?


----------



## Bitbybit (Feb 19, 2021)

Magnetic said:


> What is the name of the strata?


About malta, they say this
"The *Geology of Malta* consists of a sequence of sedimentary rocks of late Oligocene to late Miocene age cut through by a set of extensional faults of Pliocene age "


----------



## wild heretic (Feb 20, 2021)

Bitbybit said:


> Do you agree?



No.

Next question.


----------



## Clown Of God (Feb 20, 2021)

No...


----------



## Bitbybit (Feb 21, 2021)

http://www.ilya.it/chrono/enpages/gleiseen.html
"Maybe the utterance of a known scientist from Spain, José Sabater 1877, is still valid: *"They shall remain the nightmare of archaeologists for many years to come."*  "


----------



## Bitbybit (Nov 28, 2022)

How recent can these tracks be?

_View: https://youtu.be/FnRuoy_hHN0_


----------



## ViniB (Nov 29, 2022)

Bitbybit said:


> About malta, they say this
> "The *Geology of Malta* consists of a sequence of sedimentary rocks of late Oligocene to late Miocene age cut through by a set of extensional faults of Pliocene age "


It's interesting that every culture on this world has a story or legend of a massive flood, that could explain earth strata but on a CONvenient way is 10000% dismissed as crap by academia......


----------

